# Paint Thickness?



## ivan (Nov 7, 2007)

On from a couple of threads recently about' how often can I detail'?, I'm in the same boat, have a Megs 220 and want to try and keep my motor in top conditioned, but am scared I'll over do it.

So, the PTG, thats all well and good but should I get one, what would I be looking for?, that is to say whats good and whats bad when talking about paint thickness


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

The point of a PTG/PDG is to let you see how uniform the paint thickness is over the car, where you might have low points to be extra careful on or avoid altogether, and to see how much clearcoat/paint you're removing to get rid of a particular defect.
This will prevent you from removing too much and facing a costly repair bill of having resprayed/relacquered.


----------



## RichIbizaSport (May 16, 2008)

What sort of price point are the cheapest gauges selling for?


----------



## chris197sport (Aug 12, 2007)

Just got one on the group buy for ferrous and non ferrous metals for £135 i think!


----------

